# Need urgent advice concerning a neglected tortoise



## Drewski1988 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello I received a tortoise last night from a house that has been well lets say its empty and has been for a while
there were two vivs inside one containing dead snakes and eggs and the other containing the tortoise

On first glimpse I thought it was dead as it was not moving I checked it over and its beak was so long it was past its chin I've managed to clip it enough so it can actually eat some food the bends in its legs are all split it looked very dehydrated so I bathed it in Luke warm water and I did so again this morning before I left for work the first time I bathed it the poor bugger was drinking for a good few minutes after that it seemed to spring to life a bit and started to walk about I tried it with some vegetables and ate quite a lot its also had a good poo this morning I will be taking it to a vet after work to get it checked over properly and the beak sorted out the viv its in at the moment in the picture is only its temporary enclosure as ill be getting a tortoise table tonight so would some one be able to please help me by letting me know
1: The type of tortoise it is
2: The requirements for the tortoise 

I live in England uk
thank you very much for taking the time to read my post


----------



## leigti (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm very glad you got this tortoise. It sounds like it didn't have much time left. I don't know what type it is but someone will come along soon who does. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 6, 2015)

leigti said:


> I'm very glad you got this tortoise. It sounds like it didn't have much time left. I don't know what type it is but someone will come along soon who does. Keep us updated on his progress.



I will do and thank you


----------



## pam (Feb 6, 2015)

Good save my guess is Herman tortoise


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 6, 2015)

pam said:


> Good save my guess is Herman tortoise




Ok thank you for your help


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2015)

I think it's a Hermanns tortoise too. Also, see the position the tortoise is in in the picture with his front legs out to the front? That usually means he's cold and trying to expose as much skin as possible to soak up the sun. Do you have a light over the tortoise? And I'll be he needs the UVB from a GOOD light or the sun too. 

We have a good care sheet pinned at the top of the Hermann's section here on the Forum.

I'm so glad the tortoise was rescued before he met the same fate as the snakes. Good job!

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 6, 2015)

There is a light over but its not UVB after ive been to the vets ill be getting all the bits and bobs including the tortoise table and thank you for your help I will check the care sheet thanks again for your help and I will be keeping the progress posted


----------



## Jodie (Feb 6, 2015)

Good save. That poor tortoise. At least he has an angel that saved him.


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are some links to help you. These will let you know what you need to do. I would suggest a daily warm water soak for at least the next two or three weeks in this case.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

That is not a russian, but care is similar and this thread might give you some ideas for simple enclosure set ups and tips.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 6, 2015)

Hermanni are nice little tortoises, I'm sure you'll enjoy him. They are very personable. Get his ambient temps about 85 degrees, then hook up a basking UVB light so the temp under it is 95 or so. Soak him daily. Can you give him a water dish in his table?


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you for your help everyone much apreciated yes there is a water dish in there off to the vets now fingers crossed


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 6, 2015)

A quick tip that will benefit this guy.... toss out the shavings and give him an "earthy" type of substrate.

Clean dirt from your yard
top soil
Coco coir
Orchard bark
...just a few examples

He'll be much happier. Make it a thick layer 4"at least and he can nestle into it for comfort. Keep it slightly damp and it will help with hydration.

Good save btw!


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 9, 2015)

Update on progress of the tortoise we went to the vets Friday the beak was sorted out so now its the size it should be, I forgot to ask what sex it is so I still don't know that one at the moment other than that its fine just needs love and attention really which believe me its getting from me the girlfriend and the children. I've got to wait until tomorrow for the tortoise table as they didn't have any in stock the cracks in the legs are looking a lot better, I'm still bathing every morning at the minute as advised it seems a lot happier than it was last week full of life so . This photo was taken this morning before I left for work.


----------



## tortdad (Feb 9, 2015)

I would save your money and build your own table. The ones you can buy are very small.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> Update on progress of the tortoise we went to the vets Friday the beak was sorted out so now its the size it should be, I forgot to ask what sex it is so I still don't know that one at the moment other than that its fine just needs love and attention really which believe me its getting from me the girlfriend and the children. I've got to wait until tomorrow for the tortoise table as they didn't have any in stock the cracks in the legs are looking a lot better, I'm still bathing every morning at the minute as advised it seems a lot happier than it was last week full of life so . This photo was taken this morning before I left for work.
> View attachment 117809


Where abouts in the uk are you.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> Update on progress of the tortoise we went to the vets Friday the beak was sorted out so now its the size it should be, I forgot to ask what sex it is so I still don't know that one at the moment other than that its fine just needs love and attention really which believe me its getting from me the girlfriend and the children. I've got to wait until tomorrow for the tortoise table as they didn't have any in stock the cracks in the legs are looking a lot better, I'm still bathing every morning at the minute as advised it seems a lot happier than it was last week full of life so . This photo was taken this morning before I left for work.
> View attachment 117809


How big is it. I have a 2x4ft table you can have for free. only used it for about a month.


----------



## wellington (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow, this is a great save story. So glad you were able to do it. The tort is looking much better already. Btw, what are you naming it? Good job, you should feel very proud of yourself for this great thing you did and are doing.


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> How big is it. I have a 2x4ft table you can have for free. only used it for about a month.


Hello I live in Leicester I've not measured it yet but id say about 6 inch


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 9, 2015)

wellington said:


> Wow, this is a great save story. So glad you were able to do it. The tort is looking much better already. Btw, what are you naming it? Good job, you should feel very proud of yourself for this great thing you did and are doing.


Im not too sure yet about names as I don't know what sex it is if you have any name suggestions though let me know. Thank you my close friends and family are all happy on the progress to as some of them seen the state the poor animal was in the night I received it to what it looks like now only a few days in


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> Im not too sure yet about names as I don't know what sex it is if you have any name suggestions though let me know. Thank you my close friends and family are all happy on the progress to as some of them seen the state the poor animal was in the night I received it to what it looks like now only a few days in


Call it lucky


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> Hello I live in Leicester I've not measured it yet but id say about 6 inch


How big it the table you are getting from the shop


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> How big it the table you are getting from the shop


Oh sorry I misunderstood the question you asked. The table is the same size as the one you've mentioned 4X2 is that size ok or would it be better to go bigger?


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> Oh sorry I misunderstood the question you asked. The table is the same size as the one you've mentioned 4X2 is that size ok or would it be better to go bigger?


I'm not sure, someone else will advise that, but you are welcome to mine, if you want it I can post a picture for you first. It was £100, You can have it. How much is the one you are getting. I'm in Sheffield, about an hour away from you. I was in Leicester last weekend to picking up an incubator, sods law.


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you the one I'm getting is a bit more than that. If you don't mind sending the photo please so I can show the other half thank you. Ill have to speak to my friend tonight to see if he would pick it up for me so id have to let you know tomorrow if I can get it or not but thank you though that's very kind of you.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

I'll post a photo later on after tea. I'm at work till 6. I have a uvb/spot bulb you can have to, that £30. Also got a micro climate thermostat I don't use. Up to you. talk later.


----------



## tortdad (Feb 9, 2015)

I want some tea


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

tortdad said:


> I want some tea



lol, That made me smile.

Find a cheap flight over and your welcome.


----------



## Jodie (Feb 9, 2015)

This is a great story. Your tortoise is very fortunate to have you!


----------



## Heather H (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Call it lucky


I like lucky also


----------



## Heather H (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum. tons of great people here


----------



## Heather H (Feb 9, 2015)

if you take a picture of the tail area someone may be able to tell you the gender. I am amazed that you saved this beautiful animal  congrats on the and great job. this story made me cry.  hugs


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> Thank you the one I'm getting is a bit more than that. If you don't mind sending the photo please so I can show the other half thank you. Ill have to speak to my friend tonight to see if he would pick it up for me so id have to let you know tomorrow if I can get it or not but thank you though that's very kind of you.


Hey up

Sorry its late, I had to have my tea first just in case tortdad turned up on my doorstep wanting mine. lol

Here is what I have that I don't need or use.
2x4ft table @ 8" high.
80watt Arcadia D3 uv basking bulb
Micro climate thermostat
2 bulb holders
About £170 in value new. I don't want nothing for it, your fuel here and back will be about £30. So its a saving. The table in shops is £225, I tracked down the guy that made them and bought direct off him.
Not sure if its big enough but will get you going. Like @tortdad said, you will be better off making a bigger one yourself. 

See what everyone else says. I can't see the point in buying expensive stuff when its not ideal. No offence if you don't want them.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hey up
> 
> Sorry its late, I had to have my tea first just in case tortdad turned up on my doorstep wanting mine. lol
> 
> ...


Hugs for being so thoughtful


----------



## leigti (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hey up
> 
> Sorry its late, I had to have my tea first just in case tortdad turned up on my doorstep wanting mine. lol
> 
> ...


This is very nice of you to offer. The enclosure might be a little small but you know for now it will definitely work. and the UVB and heat lights will come in handy. If I was this person I would gladly take all that stuff and put it to good use. I gave a lot of stuff that I was no longer using to a coworker with a little Russian tortoise. They have fallen on very hard times and they were very appreciative but it actually made me feel good knowing that the stuff was still being used. it is very nice of you to offer this equipment. hey, what did the vet say?


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hey up
> 
> Sorry its late, I had to have my tea first just in case tortdad turned up on my doorstep wanting mine. lol
> 
> ...





Anyfoot said:


> Hey up
> 
> Sorry its late, I had to have my tea first just in case tortdad turned up on my doorstep wanting mine. lol
> 
> ...


Hello I should be able to get the van driver from work to pick it up as he goes Sheffield on a Thursday if you could be kind enough to send me your address so I could let him know to see if one of his drops are near you and as soon as he gets back to me ill let you know  thanks again its very kind


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 10, 2015)

leigti said:


> This is very nice of you to offer. The enclosure might be a little small but you know for now it will definitely work. and the UVB and heat lights will come in handy. If I was this person I would gladly take all that stuff and put it to good use. I gave a lot of stuff that I was no longer using to a coworker with a little Russian tortoise. They have fallen on very hard times and they were very appreciative but it actually made me feel good knowing that the stuff was still being used. it is very nice of you to offer this equipment. hey, what did the vet say?


Hello the vets clipped and filed the beak checked it over said other than needing to put on some weight and being dehydrated it was ok just needs love and attention oh and that I needed to keep the wounds clean


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 10, 2015)

Heather Hilliard said:


> if you take a picture of the tail area someone may be able to tell you the gender. I am amazed that you saved this beautiful animal  congrats on the and great job. this story made me cry.  hugs


Hello I forgot to take a picture before I left for work ill take one tonight and send it tomorrow


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 10, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> Hello I should be able to get the van driver from work to pick it up as he goes Sheffield on a Thursday if you could be kind enough to send me your address so I could let him know to see if one of his drops are near you and as soon as he gets back to me ill let you know  thanks again its very kind


Ok 

Its

130 Burncross Road
Chapeltown
Sheffield
S35 1TG

Its about 1 mile from junction 35 off M1. 

Let me know and I'll make sure someone is in for you to collect. 

You will need to build a bigger enclosure for him/her at a later stage. At some stage you will have to get some paperwork for yours I believe. I had 2 Hermanns years ago, I had paperwork for them. I also had them chipped, however from there on they went down hill and died. Thinking about it now I was given bad advice from start to finish with those guys. Shop owner just wanted a sale and my vet was to say the least in our opinion, inadequate. 
Same with these juvenile redfoots I have now, I was told to keep in a table, but to keep a very high humidity is a constant battle. Mine are now in a closed enclosure. Yours I think are better off in a table. Think what I am trying to say is don't listen to shop keepers and be wary of veterinarians general advise. I will in future always seek advise on here 1st. 
This table is not high enough but will get you going. Your tort will look like Godzilla in Tokyo. lol  

Oh yeh. I bet you get addicted to torts. 

Good luck

Craig


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Ok
> 
> Its
> 
> ...


He said he doesn't mind picking it up on his way though it will be any time after two is that ok? Ahh that's a shame about the tortoises how would you go around about getting paper work? if I come unstuck on anything to do with the tortoise I will ask on here then  thanks again


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 10, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> He said he doesn't mind picking it up on his way though it will be any time after two is that ok? Ahh that's a shame about the tortoises how would you go around about getting paper work? if I come unstuck on anything to do with the tortoise I will ask on here then  thanks again



Yes mate that OK.

I'm not sure about the paperwork situation. I got all documents when I bought my torts. With the superman hero scenario your in I'm not sure Someone on here will help you out. I don't even know if the rules are different in Europe to USA. 

Good luck. Its excellent what you have done.


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Yes mate that OK.
> 
> I'm not sure about the paperwork situation. I got all documents when I bought my torts. With the superman hero scenario your in I'm not sure Someone on here will help you out. I don't even know if the rules are different in Europe to USA.
> 
> Good luck. Its excellent what you have done.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 10, 2015)

Just thinking about those documents, I can't remember if we got them after the torts. I'll ask the missus when I get home, she will remember. Dawn can remember how many pints I drunk 23/07/1993. hahahaha. Memory like an elephant.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 13, 2015)

So you got it safe and sound. That's it now, your in the tortoise world, no escaping. 

How long is the plastron on your tort.


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> So you got it safe and sound. That's it now, your in the tortoise world, no escaping.
> 
> How long is the plastron on your tort.


Yes I did thank you  I have no idea I need to measure it really I also need to sex it so I can stop calling it an it haha, ill measure tonight though and post a pic up of the rear end so someone can sex it for me.


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 16, 2015)

Heather H said:


> if you take a picture of the tail area someone may be able to tell you the gender. I am amazed that you saved this beautiful animal  congrats on the and great job. this story made me cry.  hugs


Hello sorry for the late picture but is this picture good enough to tell the sex?


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> So you got it safe and sound. That's it now, your in the tortoise world, no escaping.
> 
> How long is the plastron on your tort.


Hello I measured the plastron from top to bottom its 5.7 inch I didn't even think to measure it left to right until just now like a spud haha


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 16, 2015)

There is a very good tortoise group in Leicester think its around Blaby - my sister lives in Leire and she contacted the man who runs it on my behalf when I first took in my Leopard. He was very helpful and my sister said he was too only happy help - I think you can Google them for contact details. They have meetings with vets attending who will do health checks on torts before and after hibernation - think its free but can't be sure about that. Anyway give them a call for good local advice.


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 16, 2015)

Googled it for you - it's called the Leicester Tortoise Society and it is Blaby - monthly meetings so plenty of advice on hand there - wish I had one near me!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 16, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> Hello sorry for the late picture but is this picture good enough to tell the sex?
> View attachment 118705


I'm going for male @Tom will know.


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I'm going for male @Tom will know.


Hello mate as you can see the tortoise is loving its new home thanks to you  its really livened up in the short space of time especially since its been in this table you were so kind to give me you wouldn't even think its the same tortoise that was near deaths door not even two weeks ago


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 18, 2015)

Drewski1988 said:


> View attachment 118897
> View attachment 118898
> 
> Hello mate as you can see the tortoise is loving its new home thanks to you  its really livened up in the short space of time especially since its been in this table you were so kind to give me you wouldn't even think its the same tortoise that was near deaths door not even two weeks ago


I should post a photo of the entire enclosure so someone can advise you on how to set it up. It maybe the photo's angle put that bulb looks too low. If I remember right the suggestion on the box of that bulb is 30cm/12" above tort is about right. 
So happy for you


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I should post a photo of the entire enclosure so someone can advise you on how to set it up. It maybe the photo's angle put that bulb looks too low. If I remember right the suggestion on the box of that bulb is 30cm/12" above tort is about right.
> So happy for you


ok ill post one of the entire tank and yh ok ill raise it more when I get home thanks for the advise


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello sorry for the late photos as I haven't had time to upload them I just have a spider plant sitting in the tank in its pot and a Boston fern sitting over the tank I keep it in view but out of reach as it would take up the whole table near enough I've got a cuttlefish bone in there where I keep the food bowl I try to keep that area free of substrate so there's no ingestion which as you can see is nearly impossible haha I do need to get more plants to brighten it up a little more but that's going to have to wait for now as we speak im growing cat grass in a tray pansies in a tray and other edible plants in trays its just a waiting game yawn  I keep a dry mix food in there at all times and I also feed greens in the morning and night I try to give as much variety as possible I can grab various weeds and grasses when I walk my dog I have a PDF print off from the tortoise table that I take with me to make sure I identify the plants correctly as some plants look very similar but I always double check I also put a pinch of calcium and vitamin dust twice a week on the greens I also let the tortoise stretch its legs a couple of times a week on the bedroom floor supervised of course and as you can see my daughter loves and helps out with the tortoise as she does the rest of the animals


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 24, 2015)

The only thing I would suggest is to use a zip tie/ cable tie on that cord so the light doesn't fall if that clamp fails. That happens a lot with those clamps and it could fall on the tort.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 24, 2015)

just some way of tying the cord to the post. I think it would be a lot safer.


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 24, 2015)

He looks really happy, thank goodness you found him in time.


----------



## Drewski1988 (Feb 25, 2015)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> The only thing I would suggest is to use a zip tie/ cable tie on that cord so the light doesn't fall if that clamp fails. That happens a lot with those clamps and it could fall on the tort.


Ok I have done that now  thanks


----------



## pepsiandjac (Feb 25, 2015)

Omg poor little tort,he must think he's in heaven now,Tort situation in the UK is getting chronic,and it's going to get a lot worse soon.
Don't suppose theres anyone from or near Birmingham UK thats looking to buy a Russian,Found 1 that needs to be rehomed asap


Lyn W said:


> There is a very good tortoise group in Leicester .


Lyn i bought my first Russian from Newport


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi pepsiandjac its a small world! Did you buy your Russian from a dealer or pet shop - I haven't managed to find a decent reptile shop in my area, just had to buy my bits and bobs from places like the Range or Pets at Home.

I know that the Leicester Tortoise Group will rehome your lost tort and the British Association of Tortoise Keepers BATK in Lemington Spa will also take them in to rehome. The head of the small animal section at Longleat House recommended the latter to me when Lola was first found because they make sure they are checked over by vets and quarantined with foster carers before being rehomed and the new homes are inspected to make sure it is suitable - sounds strict but then at least they know the torts are going to good homes. Don't think either would buy it from you though if it is a found one. Hope you find a good home for it soon.


----------

